# The big ass jumps and only big ass jumps



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

go even faster


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I've read Sno write somewhere that if you jump on a steep jump it actually minimalizes your distance, you go up and kinda backwards rather than going more forward. (which is what your saying)

SO, yes maybe go a little faster, but try cutting out the jump.

Some kickers already take care of the height for you by putting in a nice steep lip that launches you in the air even if you just ride off of it, so if this is the case then: NO NEED to jump.

Try that.



As for the landing on the chest, sounds like you have leveling issues...so try sucking your knees up into your chest and keeping the board flat as you travel through the air. You can grab it for that "tuck" feel +style points if it feels comfortable

-note, I'm not suggesting you jump then suck your knees up, I'm saying you ride off the lip and once your in the air, then bring the board up to you. Remember, speed is pretty key when it comes to big kickers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

ya it sounds like you aren't bringing up your knees and your kinda flailing which might kinda take that tiny big away and making you land on the knuckle. Maybe if you brought your knees up to your chest you would make it to the down slope and you would be centered over your board which will make you able to land it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you SHOULD be jumping off the jump which you are doing, but this is a really simple answer. you are not getting enough speed, thats it thats all. how big are these big ass jumps lol? they better be at least 70 footers for you to say they are BIG ASS JUMPS


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice, some good responses here. Enigmatic, your point of sucking my knees up after getting in the air first is well noted. I think I tried jumping and then sucking my knees and addition to other factors led to disaster. Need to be able to center myself. I'll add some more speed too. I'm going to try and resist speed checking all together when approaching these jumps.

As for the jumps, these are the biggest jumps at Bear Mountain park that I'm talking about if anyone has gone there the past week on Chair 9. The park has been restructured so there are a series of 5 big to really big kickers in a row. I'm estimating that with a steep lip/kicker there's probably a range of a 4-8 foot space between the top of the launch and the knuckle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree that you likely need more speed. There are a few things that may help.

1. Get comfortable going fast and popping. Bomb a groomed blue/black run and pop over rollers. (maintain control, of course)
2. Find someone who's clearing the jump and ask if you can "ghost" them. Follow a short distance behind them so you can gauge the right speed. 
3. Soften your pop. You shouldn't need to pop all that much on big jumps (especially if they are properly designed). Too much pop/oolie can throw off your balance. You still want to put yourself in the air with a pop, but it should be more subtle. 
4. Add a grab to calm yourself mid-air.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

GrapeDrink said:


> there's probably a range of a 4-8 foot space between the top of the launch and the knuckle.


I must be misunderstanding your explanation... 4-8 feet from lip to landing zone is really small.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> I must be misunderstanding your explanation... 4-8 feet from lip to landing zone is really small.


really really small lol. the biggest i have hit are 40 footers and i dont consider them big at all lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> really really small lol. the biggest i have hit are 40 footers and i dont consider them big at all lol


YouTube - Jared n Alex Snowboarding @ Bear Mountain 2-3

Just to clarify! I'm still new so I called these big ass jumps because I'm not sure what to call them. lol. Well, I did mean the vertical distance from the very top of the lip of the kicker to the area below it when I said 4-8 feet. Above is the link to a video of some of the jumps. Starting from the 40 second mark you'll see the first one out of three which was the biggest jump until last week when the mountain redid the park. There are now two jumps before this one in the series that give more air, distance, and steepness both in the kicker and landing areas. Not sure how you'd judge the first jump in the video, but from what I know it used to be the biggest jump at the park until last week.

YouTube - "Fade" - Big Bear 1-09

Here is a second video of the same jump with better angles, at the 1:00 mark (so I got about the same height or higher but ended up doing a superman and landing on a rib lol) and at the 2:06 mark. This is considered big right? Otherwise I feel silly.

And Snowolf, I think these jumps are not helped at the moment for someone of my experience with an ollie according to your drawings (nice artwork!) since I fell waaay short. Or if anything maybe a subtle pop like the Professor says with a calm grab. Gonna try the grab. I think I contort my upper body to face where I'm going even though I tell myself not to do it! ARGH


----------

